# Waterfall tub filler used as shower head



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I had a customer who wanted a waterfall tub filler to be used as a shower head. I thought he was crazy but I guess it is kinda cool to stand under this much water comming down on you. As long as you don`t drown.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Actually kind of a cool idea.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Actually kind of a cool idea.


When I was testing all the heads the shower door had not been installed yet and there is no curb. Next thing you know water was creeping out toward the hall way out side the bathroom. Let me tell ya a hell of a lot of water comes out of the waterfall tub filler.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Except for that pesky shower head GPM regulation.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Except for that pesky shower head GPM regulation.


 I know I was worried the inspector was going to call me out on that but he thought it was cool.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> When I was testing all the heads the shower door had not been installed yet and there is no curb. Next thing you know water was creeping out toward the hall way out side the bathroom. Let me tell ya a hell of a lot of water comes out of the waterfall tub filler.


Did you pipe that? If so good job, I love doing those kinds of things. Was there enough volume to run everything? Looks like Kohler. Could it keep up with the demand?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

That's what I'm doing in my shower now. I was going to just run body sprays and steam, now that's a must have.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Did you pipe that? If so good job, I love doing those kinds of things. Was there enough volume to run everything? Looks like Kohler. Could it keep up with the demand?


 Yes I did pipe it all up and it is Kolher. I used a Kolher K-304-K 3/4" shower valve with K-737-K diverter on the shower with the waterfall filler and rain head.
And on the shower with the rain head and hand held a K-304-K with built in diverter.
When you used the waterfall with the rain head the flow slowed down a bit but still worked well.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Thats awesome, good job!:thumbup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We have that spout on our Kohler Steeping Tub. I installed it at 30" to get the full effect of the waterfall.

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Yes I did pipe it all up and it is Kolher. I used a Kolher K-304-K 3/4" shower valve with K-737-K diverter on the shower with the waterfall filler and rain head.
> And on the shower with the rain head and hand held a K-304-K with built in diverter.
> When you used the waterfall with the rain head the flow slowed down a bit but still worked well.


 






Pretty neat Tim. What size pipe for the rough-in for all those heads?


----------

